# Habersham County Rut Dates



## mallardsx2 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm new to the area as of last year. Can anyone give me some approximate rut start dates?  I looked on the departments website but it didn't coincide with what I saw last year at all.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 25, 2017)

Peak is usually last week in November but depending on the weather I have had good luck starting middle of the month.


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 26, 2017)

Hab/Stephens/Banks/Franklin area...I've always noticed good activity from around the 10th of November to the end of the month.  Then a pickup again a little before Christmas. Of course that's pre-rut, rut, and post rut.  Peak has always seemed to be around the 20th give or take a day or two.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 27, 2017)

In my experience in northern Habersham/White County area be in the woods between Nov. 20-Dec 5 give or take a few days depending on weather.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for the Replies. It seems strange that just 2 hours drive to the south the rut will be three weeks earlier. Very strange.


----------



## Possum (Sep 27, 2017)

Yep. Always see most chasing right after thanksgiving but good time to be in woods anywhere from mid Nov to mid Dec. I got land an hour and 45 min away that peak is three weeks earlier.
The deer up here were stocked from Texas deer and Piedmont deer come from Wisconsin DNA (that's what I've always heard)


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 9, 2017)

Anyone seeing any activity with this cold front? Nothing going on were I am at. The bucks have all but vanished.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 9, 2017)

Just go look here:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10915975&postcount=16

Why someone don't make it a "sticky" is beyond me.
It is dead on and I've begged for some mod or admin
to sticky it.

Comes up several times a year.
Would save a lot of trouble for all if it was at the top
of the "Deer Hunting" forum.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 9, 2017)

I have seen that. I just wanted to see if anyone was getting any reports of anything happening with the cold weather changethat is happening.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 9, 2017)

This cold front coming in should have them laying down some sign. Maybe another week of 2 before any chasing but they should be up on there feet good the coming week.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 10, 2017)

I plan to be in the tree from the 23rd -26th on all day sits. Hopefully the weather is good.


----------



## Howard Parker (Nov 11, 2017)

Bucks are starting to move. Saw 2 in Demorest yesterday and one in the yard yesterday. Get ready!


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2017)

Howard Parker said:


> Bucks are starting to move. Saw 2 in Demorest yesterday and one in the yard yesterday. Get ready!



Those were just eating corn.


----------



## Howard Parker (Nov 16, 2017)

Saw 2 young bucks on National Forest land last Saturday and 2 on private land Sunday. The 2 that I saw Sunday worked the same scrape. Starting to heat up!


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 20, 2017)

Saw an 8 chasing a doe Friday night and 6 with his nose to the ground Saturday morning.  Now's the time to be in the woods.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 21, 2017)

I will be in the woods all day thursday friday and saturday for sure. I'm hoping I dont miss anything...

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Howard Parker (Nov 22, 2017)

Get in the woods. They are everywhere right now! I am done. Two decent 8 pointers this year.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Dec 18, 2017)

Saw 3 doe Saturday about 7:30, then about 10 mins later saw a 5 pointer with his nose to the ground following their trail.  The mature doe of the group kept looking back when they came through.  Seems like after the first rut, you'll see them periodically through December chasing here and there.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Dec 21, 2017)

I filled my last tag this morning on a nice mountain 8-point, he was running a doe and I took a running shot as he crossed a flat hollow between two ivy thickets, its the third buck I have seen this week running doe.. and all three were at different spots all near ear shot of the appalachian trail. I have hiked almost 19 miles since Sunday looking for this last one.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 1, 2018)

goshenmountainman said:


> I filled my last tag this morning on a nice mountain 8-point, he was running a doe and I took a running shot as he crossed a flat hollow between two ivy thickets, its the third buck I have seen this week running doe.. and all three were at different spots all near ear shot of the appalachian trail. I have hiked almost 19 miles since Sunday looking for this last one.



Did you see or hear about the big one that come off goshen Tuesday? Guy I talked to on wildcat was telling me about it. Said he seen it in back of truck with tailgate down going down the dirt rd. Said it was bigger than anything he's ever seen.


----------

